# Backsplash tile job HELP!



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

OK so I tore out the tile but now what. Do I skim coat the sheetrock with mud or do I need to tear out and install new sheetrock? What is normally done. This is my house and I've never done wall tile before. What are the steps. Pic attached

thanks
CB


----------



## EMCustom (Mar 19, 2007)

c5150b said:


> OK so I tore out the tile but now what. Do I skim coat the sheetrock with mud or do I need to tear out and install new sheetrock? What is normally done. This is my house and I've never done wall tile before. What are the steps. Pic attached
> 
> thanks
> CB



If it were me I'd cut it out and re drywall. It will be stronger than a skim coat of mud on damaged drywall and the final result will be much better


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I would have to agree with that. You have quite a mess to contend with. Make it all fresh. I wouldn't trust tiling over mud.


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree I think thats the way to go. Seems like it's always easier to start from ground 0 than to try to fix and patch. Wow I love this forum so far with all the advice I've been given I have ripped off my counter ( see post contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=20499) and now I'm getting ready to rip off all the sheetrock. 
My wife says hello and "thanks" Oh well here goes. Demo baby!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn! That looks like you snuck into my condo I'm in the process of fixing up and snapped that picture a few weeks ago!:laughing: 

I'll be the dessenting opinion, that wall is nothing, not even any big ole holes in it!

I would (and just did 2 weeks ago) get the paint scraper and knock off that mastic then get the 10 minute setting compound out and skim it. Total time about 20-30 minutes if you are slow and new to this. You can tile right over it once you skimmed it. By the time you putz around getting ready and mix your thinset it will be hard enough to tile right over.


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, While I have the pic up did you notice the outlets are upside down. ALL of them throughout my whole house are that way. It was built in the 70's WHY?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

And don't forget to turn those receptacles right side up:laughing: 

Just messin with you sparkies


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

*Easy Fix -*

Scrape them wall - do a wash down - skim coat - apply a impregnating primer sealer - use a high quality thinset like versabond & mix a little bonding agent in your mix. Once them tiles are set no one can tell if you installed new board or not & given that moisture is not a factor a tear out should not be necessary and if it was I would use 1/4 inch Hardibacker over your tile.

Your outlets where probably put in by a electrician who thought he was on a commercial job.


Rip out that wood base and do a nice tile base. And than install some Hardi on that floor and run some nice porcelan tile with heat underneath.


Sonny


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

i agree i wouldn't tear out. Its not that bad. Just clean it up and skim coat and your good to go. I agree with Mike Finley. Thats a interest place for a telephone jack. NOt to mention if you decide to tear out your going to have dust flying EVERYWHERE. That another reason why i say don't tear out.


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree on the skim coat too, just don't use regular drywall mud. Durabond (or the like) is the way to go. Will give you a solid backing for tile. Regular mud would bubble like Lawrence Welk over that mess.

Rich


----------



## gregrouth (Dec 17, 2006)

Scrape and skimcoat!!


----------

